#  >  >     (-)

## koulio1

,

        :

( 60w)   6V 4,5Amp           12V 7Amp                        ?

       .

----------


## kpap

60W;        .   ;

----------


## dikos

> ...





            ()      6v    12v

----------


## koulio1

16:00    ,   !

----------


## koulio1

, '         ..........?    watt . 140w?

----------


## NUKE

.     ?    ?    ...

         :P

----------


## thelegr

(     .    *-    -*              .     .

----------


## antonis_p

()

            .

----------


## TSAKALI

,           ?
...      peg perego     6   12    
 7  ,          .. ,       .
         ..(80+ ) ,     ,  ""  
  ......

----------


## navar

> ..(80+ ) ,     ,  ""  
>   ......



       ,          !

----------


## TSAKALI

,        ..      ..

----------


## navar

> ,        ..      ..



        !
         .....

----------


## panayiotis1

.                    .                        . ,                      ().      ,      duper turbo 12       ...   !!!!!!  !!!!    !!!  

(   Jakal            ! Promise.)

----------


## TSAKALI

..      ,      ..
  ,   ...  ?
   ,  15+           
  ,    waterland  ,       
      ""    ..
                 ,
   navar (  ,   )

----------


## navar

> ..      ,      ..
>   ,   ...  ?



       ,      220   ,      ,      ?

 ,     navar ,            :P :P :P

----------


## panayiotis1

???  ,      !!!        ??     ???????   ?          ??          ?     ??

----------


## thelegr

.   ,   (   )        . :Hammer:  

      16 ...      '  40+........ :hahahha:

----------


## antonis_p

> .   ,   (   )        . 
> 
>       16 ...      '  40+........



 !!!!!!      40!   : ()     !

----------


## -nikos-

6,5v      
 18v,          

 ,            
  2  -,  3,

----------


## panayiotis1

...         ,   ,             ..   ,  ...

----------


## -nikos-



----------


## Gant

6V     12   .    .    9  12 V     6              . 
,     !!  :Lol: 

    12V    ,   .

----------


## koulio1

!         12V     !!!!
   '              105  (             !!!!!! ).

       6cm,  15cm   6,5cm.

----------


## panayiotis1

K?   ?

----------


## koulio1

!!!!!

----------


## panayiotis1

...

----------


## navar

> ...



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Tongue2:  :Lol: 

    ,        ,              !!

----------


## kostas007

!

----------


## jimk

http://www.dailyhaha.com/_vids/turbo...d_kids_car.htm

----------


## antonn

!
       5    .   .    
http://www.buyeasy.gr/ell/product/__SUV_12V___RC
http://www.blabla-toys.gr/----stile--7051-p-105.html
BMW X6   256  12V 2X30 Watt

  ercedes     12V  235 W      Bmw X6   230 W.   300    256  BMW:
http://www.cars4kids.gr/product.asp?catid=101
http://www.e-jumbo.gr/pd/mixanokinito-jeep-off-road-7087.htm?lang=el&path=-85855102
O  TSAKALI  ,        6V  12V           !             12V  24V     ;   ,        ; 
               . 
  7-8       ;            !!!

----------


## G.G.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150W-8A-DC-8...item2335b493e2


  step up BOOST converter     ,    .         ...

----------


## antonn

!
       ;       .
   e-bay            Mercedes;
http://www.e-jumbo.gr/pd/mixanokinito-jeep-off-road-7087.htm?lang=el&path=-85855102
       ;
         :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgyKUfkgzMg

   youtube              12  36 volt!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcGmhT617zI

----------


## G.G.

.    ,  on/off       .

  step up BOOST converter      ( 12V) ,          46V. ,      converter,    V .    .

       .     12V   36V      ,            !

----------


## antonn

!
    BOOST converter     ,        .   ;                    !
        !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZGQ5WoIP00
   BOOSTER  ;

----------


## Giakoumis

.
     .
            (        ),
   6V     6V 4,5Ah.
   ,    !
  !
   12V 7,2Ah,     .
       ,        ,
         .

             ,        .
     ,   , ...
        (  ).      .
      .
 :
     (6v).
  relay  3V   (         ).
   .
  !!!
      :
           (      :Wink:     .
 ,         .
      ,  ,  / ( ),    .
    ...
MotorGearbox placed 2.jpgSolenoid Electromagnet 1.jpgMotorGearbox and Solenoid Electromagnet combination.jpgBoard 3.JPG

          .
     :
    ,         12v    ;
       12V     ;
           !!!
  .        !!!

----------


## thanasis 1

7 euro    ,      ebay   .

----------


## Spark

.
        ,     (   )     .
        12        ,       .
        0.8  10      0.6  15-20 .

----------


## Giakoumis

> 7 euro    ,      ebay   .





        ,     !!!

----------


## Giakoumis

> .
>         ,     (   )     .
>         12        ,       .
>         0.8  10      0.6  15-20 .



     .
      ;
     ;
!

----------


## Spark

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=41310

        .

----------


## Giakoumis

> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=41310
> 
>         .



Spark '     .

    .
     relay    12 (     12V)  ,      .

            ' .

----------


## k_avgou

.        6V  12V     .                     .
   2          .    -               ?     ?              (                ).       12v  ( )      ?

----------

> .        6V  12V     .                     .
>    2          .    -               ?     ?              (                ).       12v  ( )      ?



           ;;;

----------


## k_avgou

> ;;;



         .            ...

----------


## akisrr



----------


## akisrr



----------


## akisrr

12v mountain jeep buggy 3980007

----------

[QUOTE=akisrr;890696]             [/QUOTE]
  https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=192364

----------


## Kostisss

6v  12v  
 https://www.google.com/search?q=R1C-W-6v&oq=R1C-W-6v&aqs=chrome..69i57j0i546l4.17642j0j4&client=ms-android-xiaomi-rev1&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#imgrc=vWryK8ea_4V2XM

 https://usefulrare.com/products/thermal-relay-yt-01-ac-dc

----------


## mikemtb

,     12  

   SM-A528B   Tapatalk

----------

